# Fe a girl magnet?



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Well now...speaking from personal experience, I extravert my Feeling function all day long at my job. Endless questions and sympathies, mirroring the other person, going along with whatever they express...

_"Hey how ya doin'?" and "I'm doing GREAT!"

"Ohhh, I'm so sorry to hear that...do you need anything?" 

(*wants other person to go away*) "YAY, we can celebrate at the amusement park together!" 

(*doesn't care*) "I totally agree!" _

...and any other stereotypical Fe-oriented line. I am STILL not popular, no one flocks to me. A less magnetic Fe-user there never was, and I am struggling financially for it. (I don't think I'm coming across as fake, either, in case you're wondering.)

However, the clientele does flock to the utterly adorable ENFP who works with me.

No, Fe is not a chick magnet, or any sort of magnet at all. The individual has a magnetic personality. Or not. Fe can only help along the way, just like Fi can.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

My mother is an Fe user. My dad is an Fi user. Therefore, I've learned to be a bit of both. STILL not a dude magnet, but that's okay.. :laughing:


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Kipposhi said:


> Well now...speaking from personal experience, I extravert my Feeling function all day long at my job. Endless questions and sympathies, mirroring the other person, going along with whatever they express...
> 
> _"Hey how ya doin'?" and "I'm doing GREAT!"
> 
> ...


I wonder if this is related to position of Fe in stacking. I dont really hide my emotions to go along, instead I usually declare them and look for sympathy or whatever I want for it. *related to how u doing questions*

To op, yeah Fe-dom men usually knows what to do/say how to charm etc. However Se is more effective than Fe imo for attracting women. Also, money lol and then looks!


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

Fi strategy - attract them to you
Fe strategy - charm/hit on/chat up individuals


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Fi strategy - attract them to you
> Fe strategy - charm/hit on/chat up individuals


Interesting observation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I love skillfully-wielded male Fe. It's like they're a natural gentleman. <3


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 9, 2012)

I am not generally attracted to Fi or Fe. More specifically, I don't go out in search for Feelers. Which is hypocritical since I am dating an Fe.

Purposefully charming me does nothing but make me suspicious of their intentions. Now, if their charm comes from their inability to express their attraction well... that works wonders. Why would someone risk looking like a dork if their interest wasn't genuine? (I recognize that's not all cases, but that helps me be careful.)


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

Fe is my weakest function and I can confirm, girls do not like me. You may be on to something.


----------



## ersatzcat (Apr 8, 2015)

ElliCat said:


> I don't know about the ISFP's, but there seems to be two types of INFP's: the ones who go apeshit over ENFJ's, and the ones who are quite opposed to Fe-dom/aux in a partner.
> 
> Personally I find myself in the latter camp. I don't mind lower Fe if I can sense their intentions are genuine, but I find higher Fe exhausting if I'm around it for too long. I prefer to keep xxFJ's as friends.


I've actually never heard of an INFP 4w5 with an ENFJ, interestingly, only INFP 9s. As INFP 4w5s we're so focused on our interiors and understanding every nuance in our Fi, I think we really need someone to share our Fi. enneagram 9s are inherently more outward focused.

Pretty much all INFP 4w5s in longterm relationships seem to be in relationships with INTJ 5w6s (and occasionally ENTJ 3s) for this reason---share our Fi and provide a bit of stability


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Not in my experience.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

For me personally; ENTPs have it in the bag.

:hearts:


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Can't Fe adopt, and take on the interests/personalities of the people around them? And know what is attractive, and what is not when it comes to attracting potential partners? Can't they mimic a form of 'Fi', if the person they desire has Fi, in extreme circumstances with well trained Fe?


----------



## summberbug (Jul 4, 2015)

Hey brother I am an ENTJ trying to figure the girl thing out. Can you help me out? I have a dormant Fi, so I have no idea how feelings work.



jkp said:


> I can add that girls are split between the two "presentations" on feelings. Some prefer others give value to them (Fe), others seek emotional connections (Fi) or sharing value (those guys get in the friend zone quick).


I think you are onto something here! Is an Fi connection built on empathy and understanding, while an Fe connection is built on compliments and saying she has a nice ass?




jkp said:


> Uncalibrated Fe freaks girls out
> Selfish Fi bores them


What does uncalibrated Fe look like, what do you mean?
What does Selfish Fi look like?


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes


----------



## thE_J4keSTeR (Jul 5, 2015)

I think it's more of a confidence thing. Confidently expressing your feelings is something that demonstrates confidence, so it's attractive, but if you're a shy Fe user, I think you'll have a hard time attracting girls. An Fi confident person will have a huge advantage over a shy Fe.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

It is basically a girl magnet because it best knows how to chat with women. I was like a gay guy in high school. I hung out with a ton of women, because they are more fun. I was the only guy at their lunch table. I wasn't hitting on them at all. We were just gossiping and telling stories. They are so much more fun than men. Looking back, I should have been hitting on them. And many did hit on me, and I didn't know it. I think that is what one about Fe. It becomes so immersed in the environment, it doesn't know its place in it. It is just naturally there. The ESTP types are better because they can think and sense first. They see it from a larger and more realistic perspective. ENFJ are better too, being rational doms. ENTJ are very good. Te and Fe doms are good in general. Se too. Ni, Ti and Fi are really the only bad leads. lol.


----------



## summberbug (Jul 4, 2015)

FearAndTrembling said:


> It is basically a girl magnet because it best knows how to chat with women. I was like a gay guy in high school. I hung out with a ton of women, because they are more fun. I was the only guy at their lunch table. I wasn't hitting on them at all. We were just gossiping and telling stories. They are so much more fun than men. Looking back, I should have been hitting on them. And many did hit on me, and I didn't know it. I think that is what one about Fe. It becomes so immersed in the environment, it doesn't know its place in it. It is just naturally there. The ESTP types are better because they can think and sense first. They see it from a larger and more realistic perspective. ENFJ are better too, being rational doms. ENTJ are very good. Te and Fe doms are good in general. Se too. Ni, Ti and Fi are really the only bad leads. lol.


I am an ENTJ and feel that my rational nature should help me with assessing possibilities with women. I do not know where exactly the problem lies, but I am horrible with women. This thread has help fill in some things, but I think I have deeper issues.

I read your posts and wonder if you can answer a question for me. Feelings (in general), Fe and Fi, how does it all come together regarding this topic. Fe and Fi seem so different, and being able to apply that to laws of attraction to the opposite sex ( in most cases men to women) seem even more removed. Fi is my inferior function and has lots to do with my problems I think. How does my value system help with meeting women? 

Fe, I think I understand more. It is more a mix of body language, vocal tone, and setting the harmonious atmosphere (which is where I plan on starting, you would lol if you knew what I have been doing).


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

It's so highly dependent on individual values and preferences to say _any specific function _is a "girl magnet".


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

what ESFP person said. its all have to do with preference. some people like nice people where others enjoys a more asshole person xD. it all depends on who they are.


----------



## reptilian (Aug 5, 2014)

summberbug said:


> What does uncalibrated Fe look like, what do you mean?
> What does Selfish Fi look like?


Uncalibrated Fe is when you approach a group of girls and your energy doesn't match theirs. You should always try to keep adding energy to the group, by being in a bit higher energy state than they are. Adapt to the E/I scale.

Selfish Fi is probably when guys are obviously needy and clingy, harassing a girl with their feelings towards her. Or just being too altruistic with obvious intentions of doing it for the coitus.


----------



## summberbug (Jul 4, 2015)

jkp said:


> Uncalibrated Fe is when you approach a group of girls and your energy doesn't match theirs. You should always try to keep adding energy to the group, by being in a bit higher energy state than they are. Adapt to the E/I scale.
> 
> Selfish Fi is probably when guys are obviously needy and clingy, harassing a girl with their feelings towards her. Or just being too altruistic with obvious intentions of doing it for the coitus.


Thanks dude. Definitely helpful.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

What a shitty stereotype of Fe when you think Fe is all about acting.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

It's not really got to do with Fe. You're assuming the guy is asking those things because they believe it's the "correct thing to do socially" which would be Fe- whereas usually it's because the guy is just generally interested. Also, Te can help you do the same thing in any case. It's definitely not the case that guys who are good with women are "always" showing lots of Fe though- social appropriateness is not that hard to grasp if you are a social person in general, although it might come more immediately to Fe users.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Fi strategy - attract them to you
> Fe strategy - charm/hit on/chat up individuals


I've had two or three dozen women hit on me here, most of them Fi users, and I didn't notice this pattern, at all.

How do Fi users "attract them to you"?


----------



## summberbug (Jul 4, 2015)

Sygma said:


> Oh my god, "friendzone". For a thing that don't even exist. If you re not compatible you re not compatible, there's no need to create such a shitty term when the truth is nothing more but that. Besides Fi users do get the girls. INFPs are considered little casanovas actually ...
> 
> That and, both Fi / Fe seek emotional connections. Fe care about a person so she ll feel good, then will feed off that state, and get her panties down.


I don't know what you want to call it, but there is definitely something like this for guys like me (horrible with women). Girl sees you and gets excited, do the intro and then it's like someone just poked a whole in a balloon and you can feel it deflate. Nothing was said, nothing "bad" was done, but you can just feel it. It sorta happened to me today! Too business like, too official...you know the rest.

Fuck my life.....but going to learn and change.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

summberbug said:


> I don't know what you want to call it, but there is definitely something like this for guys like me (horrible with women). Girl sees you and gets excited, do the intro and then it's like someone just poked a whole in a balloon and you can feel it deflate. Nothing was said, nothing "bad" was done, but you can just feel it. It sorta happened to me today! Too business like, too official...you know the rest.
> 
> Fuck my life.....but going to learn and change.


... it's just like, you know. you re not compatible. honestly at some point you should not even pay attention, mentally speaking, about being rejected. If you know where your "flaws" are, well try to be a bit more hard to decypher. Be multi layered. Do more things. Be more spontaneous, lively, playful also work. 

Don't give yourself in details straight ...

For example, like, I don't know building "contact" is easy, then I'm kinda asking people to add me in friend list or something like that in the website I'm using in order to randomly hang out at different events that are completely different in nature. They say they will so I just leave them thinking they'll hold up to their words.

If they do, great ! looking forward to develop something. If they don't, well too bad ! there are other people all over the country right ?


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> I've had two or three dozen women hit on me here, most of them Fi users, and I didn't notice this pattern, at all.
> 
> How do Fi users "attract them to you"?


I don't know enough about your interactions to comment. :happy: It seems like Fi users have values they hold inside and it either attracts people or it doesn't. Fe peeps ping "objects" for emotion and in order to do that they have to interact with people. When I think Fi, I think a lot of musicians and actors, for example John Lennon or Bob Dylan. This is how I perceive it on a very superficial surface level. I don't study any of this at all to be able to say anything with confidence.


----------



## LayBackNostalgia (Jul 14, 2015)

(delete)


----------



## LayBackNostalgia (Jul 14, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> I've had two or three dozen women hit on me here, most of them Fi users, and I didn't notice this pattern, at all.
> 
> How do Fi users "attract them to you"?


They act all mysterious and try to show their identity and not do anything that goes against their values.
Well thats how it is with me, some girls like mysterious men hehe
Also, they do try to show their uniqueness with their unconvential humor, observations, idiosyncrasies (basically be interesting).

Online, Fi users get a loooot more confident and open i think compared to real life. Less pain being criticised online than in reality, so they tend to get more courageous to share their feelings(maybe)

*3 dozen women" haha what a player


----------



## spylass (Jan 25, 2014)

the401 said:


> like they ask a lot of questions about a girl's well being/ what they like/ how's their day etc......., acting like they actually care and they do this genuinely with a straight face because for Fe users this is completely normal.



It's called good social skills and it appeals to all people in interactions. 

Yeah I know _shocking _that people would like to feel that person they're talking to is interested in hearing what they have to say.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I am gonna have to retract my earlier statement about Fe being the panty dropping function. A lot of women don't like Fe. It is men who do. Fe is like nurturing. Women don't want guys telling them to improve themselves and shape up. lol. They don't want a mother. They like that kind of chivalry at first, but it can become oppressive. Or maybe women actually like romance and change. I still haven't figured them out. They are quite different.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I am gonna have to retract my earlier statement about Fe being the panty dropping function. A lot of women don't like Fe. It is men who do. Fe is like nurturing. Women don't want guys telling them to improve themselves and shape up. lol. They don't want a mother. They like that kind of chivalry at first, but it can become oppressive. Or maybe women actually like romance and change. I still haven't figured them out. They are quite different.


do you think you hit your target here?

I'm not sure I even see a target, do you?


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> do you think you hit your target here?
> 
> I'm not sure I even see a target, do you?


Exactly. Women are moving targets. lol. People writing these books on playing. Women are not robots. Like there are no women who know of these male techniques, and spread the knowledge. lol. There are countermeasures. That is why I hate it. The game is so complex. Because every woman assumes you are a player, because player types are the ones most hitting on women. They ruin it for everybody.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> do you think you hit your target here?
> 
> I'm not sure I even see a target, do you?


I want to add another point, which is controversial, but needs to be said. I know my INTP buddy thinks the same. INxx types have trouble getting women. Let's be honest here. At least compared to ESxx types. Or sensing types in general. 

Why are the people you know married? Like if I see a beautiful intelligent woman, what does her husband have on me? I want an answer to that question. But it is totally off limits. The reason is, is because he was there first. That is all he has on me. And that is what most marriages are made of. They are the most unscientific thing ever. lol. Blind faith. Especially in the older days. A woman basically marries the first guy who can be shown to support her. And that excludes INxx types, because we aren't workhorses or providers. I am not working myself to the bone for a woman. But others guy will, so they win. They are also more daring. 

So a woman meets a guy at 22, married and have kids. That's it. End of story. That is an indisputable fact which nobody can question. Just because it exists as is. Imagine saying a new scientific theory is wrong because the old one says so, and we don't want to to test the new theory. I will take that test. Sit me down with your bf, and let us compare. lol. On the spot. I don't mean fighting either. But I want an explanation why this guy is better than me for her. Besides he was there first. That doesn't fly. Women are not property, and nobody owns them.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I want to add another point, which is controversial, but needs to be said. I know my INTP buddy thinks the same. INxx types have trouble getting women. Let's be honest here. At least compared to ESxx types. Or sensing types in general.
> 
> Why are the people you know married? Like if I see a beautiful intelligent woman, what does her husband have on me? I want an answer to that question. But it is totally off limits. The reason is, is because he was there first. That is all he has on me. And that is what most marriages are made of. They are the most unscientific thing ever. lol. Blind faith. Especially in the older days. A woman basically marries the first guy who can be shown to support her. And that excludes INxx types, because we aren't workhorses or providers. I am not working myself to the bone for a woman. But others guy will, so they win. They are also more daring.
> 
> So a woman meets a guy at 22, married and have kids. That's it. End of story. That is an indisputable fact which nobody can question. Just because it exists as is. Imagine saying a new scientific theory is wrong because the old one says so, and we don't want to to test the new theory. I will take that test. Sit me down with your bf, and let us compare. lol. On the spot. I don't mean fighting either. But I want an explanation why this guy is better than me for her. Besides he was there first. That doesn't fly. *Women are not property, and nobody owns them*.


Indeed, Schopenhauer emphatically said the contrary: a man in marriage is property, property of the wife and children who own _him_.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> Indeed, Schopenhauer emphatically said the contrary: a man in marriage is property, property of the wife and children who own _him_.


And he is right. Women are running shit. But N types like Schopenhauer and I are too smart to let it happen to us. lol And then they call us losers. Like Newton, Tesla, Kant, Francis Bacon. Men are women's attack dogs.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> And he is right. Women are running shit. But N types like Schopenhauer and I are too smart to let it happen to us. lol And then they call us losers. Like Newton, Tesla, Kant, Francis Bacon.* Men are women's attack dogs*.


this should be the subject of its own thread


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> this should be the subject of its own thread


Don't do it, man. You just gotta walk away sometimes.

it is an important subject though. I would like to see head trauma rates in adolescent males and females compared for example. We grew up in a society where men smashing each other's heads in is largely acceptable.

I remember the first time I tried boxing. It was the last time. Why the fuck would I want to get hit in the head like that? lol


----------



## Demoiselle Dys (Oct 29, 2014)

Fe is my last used function, maybe that's the reason why I don't feel attracted by Fe doms. 
For me, XXFJs are good as friends, but the Fi guys... They definitely catch my attention.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> this should be the subject of its own thread


And other point. Bruce Lee is considered the godfather of mixed martial arts. Of the UFC. They recognize him and praise him all the time. And Lee is the father of that style. But I know Lee would be against the UFC. You don't fight for sport. What are these guys fighting for? They beat their brains in for money, and people like that. Boxing obviously has a longer history.

Grappling is a gentlemen's sport. Plato and Socrates were wrestlers. You probably knew that. Actually wrestlers are dirty as fuck. lol. So are boxers. I remember the first day in wrestling practice the coach was already teaching dirty/illegal moves without the ref seeing them. There is no honor in these sports. lol. Or in life. Or Soccer. Basketball. People flopping, complaining to refs.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Don't do it, man. You just gotta walk away sometimes.
> 
> it is an important subject though. I would like to see head trauma rates in adolescent males and females compared for example. We grew up in a society where men smashing each other's heads in is largely acceptable.
> 
> I remember the first time I tried boxing. It was the last time. Why the fuck would I want to get hit in the head like that? lol


I had a friend in high school who tried boxing and said the same thing. Then he switched sports and became a world champion. So I guess he stopped in time. (Don't ask me what sport cuz I don't like giving out personal info online.)


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> And other point. Bruce Lee is considered the godfather of mixed martial arts. Of the UFC. They recognize him and praise him all the time. And Lee is the father of that style. But I know Lee would be against the UFC. You don't fight for sport. What are these guys fighting for? They beat their brains in for money, and people like that. Boxing obviously has a longer history.
> 
> Grappling is a gentlemen's sport. Plato and Socrates were wrestlers. You probably knew that. Actually wrestlers are dirty as fuck. lol. So are boxers. I remember the first day in wrestling practice the coach was already teaching dirty/illegal moves without the ref seeing them. There is no honor in these sports. lol. Or in life. Or Soccer. Basketball. People flopping, complaining to refs.


My high school instructor never taught us dirty tricks but my opponents invented their own and used them quite regularly. So cheating doesn't have to be taught. It comes quite naturally, or so it seems.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> I had a friend in high school who tried boxing and said the same thing. Then he switched sports and became a world champion. So I guess he stopped in time. (Don't ask me what sport cuz I don't like giving out personal info online.)


My life is ridiculous. It sounds like a movie. The first time I ever asked my father to get me boxing gloves, we got in a fight. lol. Because he said no. I mean obviously it wasn't that simple. It wasn't really a fight, he just threw me around a little. Finally a year or so later I get two pairs of gloves. Speed bag. I have people from around the neighborhood up in my attic. Other kids. And we are having matches. We soon agreed that punching in the head should be against the rules. lol. So it is only body shots. The fat strong kid across the street, biggest one in our grade, failed a grade too, so he is just very large. Mostly fat, but he can still pack a punch. It was me vs him and we were going at it, and he hit me in the head. Probably on accident. And I have never been hit like that before. I threw my gloves to the ground, and screamed at him, "I said only body shots, get the fuck out my house!" And there were no more boxing matches at my house after that.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> My life is ridiculous. It sounds like a movie. The first time I ever asked my father to get me boxing gloves, we got in a fight. lol. Because he said no. I mean obviously it wasn't that simple. It wasn't really a fight, he just threw me around a little. Finally a year or so later I get two pairs of gloves. Speed bag. I have people from around the neighborhood up in my attic. Other kids. And we are having matches. We soon agreed that punching in the head should be against the rules. lol. So it is only body shots. The fat strong kid across the street, biggest one in our grade, failed a grade too, so he is just very large. Mostly fat, but he can still pack a punch. It was me vs him and we were going at it, and he hit me in the head. Probably on accident. And I have never been hit like that before. I threw my gloves to the ground, and screamed at him, "I said only body shots, get the fuck out my house!" And there were no more boxing matches at my house after that.


naw, you shoulda had a rematch and bit his ear off, instead...much more satisfying


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

I usually take that kind of behavior at face value and assume they're being superficially friendly ("going through the motions", so to speak), or that they have some ulterior motive. Pretty words and "charm" don't work on me. To me, those have nothing to do with the quality or depth of a person's character. I'm mostly indifferent to it, but sometimes Fe can feel like beating around the bush and like the other person is not being fully honest with me.


----------



## FlawlessError (Aug 29, 2012)

jkp said:


> Good topic!
> 
> I can add that girls are split between the two "presentations" on feelings. Some prefer others give value to them (Fe), others seek emotional connections (Fi) or sharing value (those guys get in the friend zone quick).
> 
> ...


Fe doms can get girls with Fe easily 
Fe doms can get girls with Fi easily depending on whether they're immature
Fi doms can get girls with Fi easily
Fi doms can get girls with Fe easily depending on whether they're immature

People in the "friendzone" are inferior Fe users such as INTPs, and to a somewhat similar extent ENTPs. This is because they act in a way accepted by society (Fe) which they believe will get them girls, this is Fe-Ti, and is actually logical, the thing is people don't work that way.
An Fi user is outright going to avoid being "nice" to they're love interest and will act in a way which depends on the rest of the function stack. i.e. ISFP easily can pursue girls because they know that they feel (Fi) with certainty, and have the extroverted sensing drive to be upfront, whereas an INTJ is more likely to "love from afar" and scope them out first, since Fi is an unsocial function, as in, more concerned with it's own feelings and is unlikely to want to have people know their "inner world" of feelings.
ISTPs and ESTPs don't have these problems though, they're quite seductive as it is, with all that Se sensuality.


----------



## Plumedoux (Aug 16, 2015)

jkp said:


> I wonder why girls like ENTJ's so much? Do they sense the hidden Fi from strong Te?


Because ENTJ are ambitious and seek high social status, achievements. And no matter what, girls are attracted to men with power and high social status.


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

Actually I feel like Fi is a girl magnet too. Fi is very mysterious and a bit quirky, so it turns off many people but it also draws many people in. The downside of Fi is that it attracts girls looking for actual serious relationships which kinda sucks if you're just looking for fun


----------



## visionarypioneer (Dec 7, 2013)

the401 said:


> ok so i noticed guys with charisma and a so called "attractive personality" always show a lot of Fe.
> 
> like they ask a lot of questions about a girl's well being/ what they like/ how's their day etc......., acting like they actually care and they do this genuinely with a straight face because for Fe users this is completely normal.
> 
> ...


wait how can an Fe user be themselves and not genuine? are we being placed in some kind of box lol?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Fe is the panty dropping function.
> 
> ESTP and ENFJ make the best players. They use Fe to put on a front that they care. Women actually want to talk, and have people listen to them. I generally find women more interesting. Their world is more interesting. There is more drama. They are the ones actually pulling the strings behind the scenes. Information is their currency. I like gossip and all that stuff.


My brother is an ESTP and people say he's always very charming... He is a good guy though. 

Edit: Just realised this post is old... Oh well..


----------



## Luizy (Jul 20, 2015)

In my humble opinion money attracts better than Fe.


----------

